# Dream/Sogno/Sueño/Reve/Traum



## danalto

An International WR Convention somewhere, somehow, with all of you!
How would that be? 

For instance in Rome...next fall...


----------



## VenusEnvy

danalto said:
			
		

> An International WR Convention somewhere, somehow, with all of you!
> How would that be?
> 
> For instance in Rome...next fall...



Sure, or, we could meet in Maryland, in the USA!   
The idea is fab though.


----------



## belén

So we would be in this big convention place, with tags with our names, nicks and number of posts. And we would be bumping into each other and speaking in all these different languages and correcting each other helplessly and the post number in our tag would be going up automatically. 

And there would be loooots of chocolate cakes all over the place.


----------



## cuchuflete

danalto said:
			
		

> An International WR Convention somewhere, somehow, with all of you!
> How would that be?
> 
> For instance in Rome...next fall...



Sounds wonderful!

And members could make a contribution to a worthy charity, for the right to throw pies at their favorite moderator!!

http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:IvHiNMo437MJ:http://e-archives.ky.gov/Gov%2520Patton/bw10-7-03/gov.state.ky.us/govphotos/11_01_01_1.jpg


----------



## belén

Or we could organize the party with different rooms:

SP-ENG 
(there you would have the busy Vocab lounge, the more relaxing and quiet chill out Grammar room, the Library aka Resources place and the Special Terminology Café (where all those clever professional translators would hang out talking about their special words)

Similar louges with the Italian, German, French, English and Portuguese Forums and the great Other Languages Restaurant.

The Culture Disco Room - Loud music, lots of drinks and cool people discussing important stuff and not so important stuff.

The Comments&Suggestions Bar - Mike will be serving drinks there. Don't miss it.


----------



## cuchuflete

And we could have...Yes, by popular demand...

A fashion show!


​ Featuring las botas de Belén!!!










​ 

​


----------



## te gato

Great...Count me in..

We can turn the Bathroom into the "Slang Room"--Where no one would understand what you were saying...and you wash your hands with Toilet soap..

te gato


----------



## danalto

I love it! 
So, Rome or Maryland? 

VENUS! Post once more, and you're up to 1000 posts! 
CONGRATULAZIONI! (in Italian!)


----------



## VenusEnvy

te gato said:
			
		

> ..and you wash your hands with Toilet soap..



LMAOROTF!!!!!


----------



## Artrella

In Rome??? Well I'll be there Daniela!!  I will go to visit  some forer@s next April who live in some European countries...so if there is a WR meeting in Rome... SIIIIIIIIIII!!! IO VADO!!!


----------



## lauranazario

belen said:
			
		

> Or we could organize the party with different rooms:
> 
> SP-ENG
> (there you would have the busy Vocab lounge, the more relaxing and quiet chill out Grammar room, the Library aka Resources place and the Special Terminology Café (where all those clever professional translators would hang out talking about their special words)
> 
> Similar louges with the Italian, German, French, English and Portuguese Forums and the great Other Languages Restaurant.
> 
> The Culture Disco Room - Loud music, lots of drinks and cool people discussing important stuff and not so important stuff.
> 
> The Comments&Suggestions Bar - Mike will be serving drinks there. Don't miss it.



After reading Belén's post, I have nothing to add. 
This is *BY FAR* the very best "description" of a fabulous, unforgettable WR conference!!!!  

Three cheers for Belén, our _de facto_ event planner!   

I will definitely be in attandance!  
LN


----------



## alc112

¿Y si la hacen acá?
A todos les va a salir más barato por el tema de los dólares


----------



## garryknight

belen said:
			
		

> Or we could organize the party with different rooms:



And the moderators could wander round with big sticks making sure we stick to the subject or move to the correct room.


----------



## alc112

garryknight said:
			
		

> And the moderators could wander round with big sticks making sure we stick to the subject or move to the correct room.


 
O sea que sean los supervisores de que todo vaya bien. Pero pobres, ellos tambien tienen que divertirse


----------



## te gato

With so many members we will need the "Oh My God" saloon....Serving drinks and shooters aptly named....

 There would be the "I didn't know He was a She...Or..She was a He"... Highball....the "te gato"..

The ..."there so cute"... shooter...the "VenusEnvy"for the women and the "LanceLOt" for the men..

The ..."Did you understand a word they said?'..in pints...the "benjy"...

The ..."I didn't imagine them looking like that"...on tap...the "Sharon"...

The...."Where does she get all the information?"...tall...the "Artrella"...

The ..."There so sweet"...slammer..the.. "Like an Angel"...

All served with a grain of salt......and with little Belens floating in them...(duck shaped ice cubes)...

Behind the bar tending will be Lauranazario...asking for more context and giving us the scientific term for what we ordered..... 

The night watchman...GaryKnight... making sure the Mod's don't come in with big sticks....

The music supplied by the world famous DJ...alc112

And just down the hall will be the...Marc1...comedyclub...showcasing...Cuchu... after cleaning up all the pies thrown...this time to have the heckles thrown...with the intermission featuring.... Gaer.... on the piano....

 You must carry your own drinks there...or else the "pinkpanther" will steel them....

Happy hour...24 hours...Prices subject to change....yadda, yadda, yadda


te gato 
done to humor not humiliate....


----------



## cuchuflete

garryknight said:
			
		

> And the moderators could wander round with big sticks making sure we stick to the subject or move to the correct room.



Garry..see post #4

C.


----------



## Lancel0t

This event will be the most memorable and enjoyable convention a person could ever attend.  Count us in (me and NTFS). NTFS has a suggestion, what about a cooking contest so that we could taste some of the comida española and other delicious delicacies all over the world. (yummmmy!)


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> An International WR Convention somewhere, somehow, with all of you!
> How would that be?
> 
> For instance in Rome...next fall...


 
why Rome?

we could draw a circle on the places where we all live and then find an equidistant place from all that circles.

how big is your house, Dan?


----------



## danalto

My house? 
Why not? 

Um, but Rome is the centre of the World! Isn't it?


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> My house?
> Why not?
> 
> Um, but Rome is the centre of the World! Isn't it?


yes,
but that was the truth when earth was supposed to be flat.


----------



## VenusEnvy

te gato said:
			
		

> With so many members we will need the "Oh My God" saloon....Serving drinks and shooters aptly named....
> 
> There would be the "I didn't know He was a She...Or..She was a He"... Highball....the "te gato"..
> 
> The ..."there so cute"... shooter...the "VenusEnvy"for the women and the "LanceLOt" for the men..
> 
> The ..."Did you understand a word they said?'..in pints...the "benjy"...
> 
> The ..."I didn't imagine them looking like that"...on tap...the "Sharon"...
> 
> The...."Where does she get all the information?"...tall...the "Artrella"...
> 
> The ..."There so sweet"...slammer..the.. "Like an Angel"...
> 
> All served with a grain of salt......and with little Belens floating in them...(duck shaped ice cubes)...
> 
> Behind the bar tending will be Lauranazario...asking for more context and giving us the scientific term for what we ordered.....
> 
> The night watchman...GaryKnight... making sure the Mod's don't come in with big sticks....
> 
> The music supplied by the world famous DJ...alc112
> 
> And just down the hall will be the...Marc1...comedyclub...showcasing...Cuchu... after cleaning up all the pies thrown...this time to have the heckles thrown...with the intermission featuring.... Gaer.... on the piano....
> 
> You must carry your own drinks there...or else the "pinkpanther" will steel them....
> 
> Happy hour...24 hours...Prices subject to change....yadda, yadda, yadda
> 
> 
> te gato
> done to humor not humiliate....




Gato: You sure do know how to throw a party!!


----------



## lauranazario

te gato said:
			
		

> Behind the bar tending will be Lauranazario...asking for more context and giving us the scientific term for what we ordered.....



TeGato: -"Give me a rum and Coke, please"
LN: -"Sure. One sugarcane distilled spirit with a splash of caramel-colored, caffeinated and carbonated soda... coming right up!" 

Saludos... and thanks for the chance to "serve" you. 
LN


----------



## belén

hahahaha, great Laura, but you forgot to ask for more context!!

TeGato: "Give me a rum and Coke, please"
LN: "Could you please give me some more detail? What type of rum would that be, Habana Club, Bacardi, Pampero? And would you like Diet Coke, or maybe you prefer Pepsi, what is your source?


----------



## alc112

No se olviden de un Jardín para todos los qu eno fumamos dirijido por Cuchuflete


----------



## te gato

LN and Belen;

You both make me laugh !!! gracias..

You also forgot...
"What type of Belen would you wish in your drink? There are many species of them...and would they be 'male' or 'female'...and if you want it translated...we are going to have to move your drink to a different room." 

Thank you again for the laugh...
I needed it...

te gato


----------



## belén

Te Gato, 
Thanks to you!!! Your suggestions for the conference were just BRILLIANT, I really had tears in my eyes when reading it,

And I love the Belen icecubes, jejeje, 

Can't wait for the meeting,


----------



## danalto

You really are something, guys! 
Go on! Don't stop! 

Pero tenemos que hacerlo en serio!


----------



## alc112

Para poder hacerlo realidad, se necesitaría mucha publicidad en el foro, así se junta mucho dinero para los pasajes y los gastos "Administrativos".


----------



## cuchuflete

alfry said:
			
		

> yes,
> but that was the truth when earth was supposed to be flat.



Why do you use the past tense for this statement?


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> No se olviden de un Jardín para todos los qu eno fumamos dirijido por Cuchuflete



Pues claro, Alc


----------



## te gato

belen said:
			
		

> Te Gato,
> Thanks to you!!! Your suggestions for the conference were just BRILLIANT, I really had tears in my eyes when reading it,
> 
> And I love the Belen icecubes, jejeje,
> 
> Can't wait for the meeting,


 
belen;
no,no,no, thank you..
The last problem that we have is who is going to deal with the parking lot??
We will need someone directing traffic..For thoes that drive on the right side of the road will have to park on the left and thoes that drive on the left side of the road will have to park on the right.....

te gato


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> Para poder hacerlo realidad, se necesitaría mucha publicidad en el foro, así se junta mucho dinero para los pasajes y los gastos "Administrativos".



No creo que sea posible... vamos a tener que sufragar nuestros propios gastos ya que el dinero de WR se usará para el alquiler del local. 
Hablando del local... dime si crees que aquí cabremos todos. Mike está buscando alternativas. 






Saludos,
LN


----------



## te gato

LN;

I love it !!!! We all will be in a U.F.O !!!
At least some of us are a little 'spacy'.... 

te gato


----------



## Manuela

te gato said:
			
		

> belen;
> no,no,no, thank you..
> The last problem that we have is who is going to deal with the parking lot??
> We will need someone directing traffic..For thoes that drive on the right side of the road will have to park on the left and thoes that drive on the left side of the road will have to park on the right.....
> 
> te gato


 
That's what the Moderators are here for..directing traffic..they could use their sticks!! 
What a fantastic idea...I volunteer for the decorations..


----------



## alc112

Tiene que haber una sala de debate de ingles y aleman, en la que debaten Who y Gaer


----------



## beatrizg

Habra un salon de baile para que entre foro y foro, los mas rebeldes hagamos desorden y azotemos baldosa?


----------



## alc112

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Habra un salon de baile para que entre foro y foro, los mas rebeldes hagamos desorden y azotemos baldosa?


 
Pero los gastos se ban a ir poor las nubes!!!
Y  ¿quién va a juntar los restos?
Nos saldríamos del presupuesto y nos hecharían del lugar


----------



## cuchuflete

Manuela said:
			
		

> That's what the Moderators are here for..directing traffic..they could use their sticks!!



A sus órdenes, Señorita.


----------



## beatrizg

alc112 said:
			
		

> Pero los gastos se ban a ir poor las nubes!!!
> Y  ?quién va a juntar los restos?
> Nos saldr?amos del presupuesto y nos hechar?an del lugar


'

Los inquietos nos podemos acomodar en un peque•o salon, Alc. O en algun corredor.


----------



## alc112

beatrizg said:
			
		

> '
> 
> Los inquietos nos podemos acomodar en un peque•o salon, Alc. O en algun corredor.


 
Despues en todos los diarios del mundo van a decir que los del foro de WR son unos criminales y nos lo van a cancelar




  








 Lol


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Habra un salon de baile para que entre foro y foro, los mas rebeldes hagamos desorden y azotemos baldosa?



¿Estás lista?


----------



## alc112

También habra un Shopping De calzetines, moderado por Calzetin
Y la zona para invitados. No podrán acceder a la zona de bebidas y al Jardin, solamente a la pista de baile. No podrán ir al jardin hasta que hayan bailado 30 canciones (30 post para hacer links)


----------



## VenusEnvy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¿Estás lista?



¡Sí, sí, sí! ¡Vamos!





Oh! Pardon this lady.  



Cuchu: I'm glad to see your old self back!    Out with the monkey, in with the new!


----------



## lauranazario

Nuestros amigos británicos ya han confirmado su asistencia.
Our Brit friends have already confirmed their attendance.


----------



## lauranazario

Look... Scots!
¡Escoceses!


----------



## lauranazario

Los norteamericanos no se quedan atrás...
Americans are not far behind!


----------



## Like an Angel

I haven't visited this thread before, and it was just the day before yesterday when I was thinking about how cool would be a _big meeting _to talk, share opinions, and so on... but My God!! this is GREAT, you make me laugh out loud!!!, of course it would be marvellous to have the pleasure of meeting each one of the great forumers that we have here, so I hope one day this stops being a _mad dream_ and became a _real meet.-_

Thank you Ladies and Gentleman all of you made my day!!!

Someone should have told me that this place was addictive!!!  

Cheers!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Abran paso para los Puertorriqueños... boricuas de pura cepa. 
Make way for the Puerto Ricans!


----------



## lauranazario

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> I was thinking about how cool would be a _big meeting _



You mean a BIIIIIIG meeting... sort of like *this one*????


----------



## VenusEnvy

Laura: Don't show warm, sunny pics like that... I'm still waiting patiently for Spring to hit here!


----------



## lauranazario

Sawwwy, Venus. 
But look at it this way... it's the promise of GOOD things to come!   

Warm hugs to tide you over 'till springtime,
LN


----------



## Artrella

BUENO!!! SE ARMÓ LA FESTICCIOLA!! Y NO ME PUDE AGUANTAR!!! SOY MUY BAILARINA!!!  A VER QUIÉN MÁS SE PRENDE???


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gracias, Laura, por las palabras cálidas. 



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> BUENO!!! SE ARMÓ LA FESTICCIOLA!! Y NO ME PUDE AGUANTAR!!! SOY MUY BAILARINA!!!  A VER QUIÉN MÁS SE PRENDE???



¿¿¡Eres tú allá!?? Ay, ay, ay, girlfriend!   lol Pues, parece como una fiesta que me gustara.


----------



## Like an Angel

*ROTFLMAO!!!! *

*WARNING* for beginners: Crazy people in here


----------



## Artrella

QUIÉN SERÁ??? QUIÉN NO PUSO SU FOTO EN "FACES BEHIND THE NICS"..BUENO ESE FORERO TAMBIEN SE PRENDIÓ A LA FESTICCIOLA!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Bueno... después que nadie llegue a éstos extremos, creo que todo saldrá bien en la pista de baile.
Well... as long as nobody goes to these extremes, I think dancing is something we can all handle.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Laura: LMAOROTF! Well, to each his own!


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> *ROTFLMAO!!!! *
> 
> *WARNING* for beginners: Crazy people in here




y... LKA .... estamos nosotras dos... ya con eso....uuuuhhhhh!!


----------



## lauranazario

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Laura: LMAOROTF! Well, to each his own!



Now that you mention it..... we can ask people to dance in their *national costumes*!!!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

Stop please, my stomach aches girls ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

AND..... just in case any two clowns decide to get married at the WR event...


----------



## Like an Angel

Te Gato after Convetion...  





And PinkPanther too


----------



## Like an Angel

And, just in case everything get out of control, we would wear T-shirts like this one


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¡Sí, sí, sí! ¡Vamos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Pardon this lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuchu: I'm glad to see your old self back!    Out with the monkey, in with the new!



Querida Venus--that monkey was a real grump!  Shall we dance?  But first some spiced crabs from Bo Brooks or Bertha's Mussels!


----------



## Artrella

Yes LKA!!! I think this will be out of bounds!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Oh my God..... look, everyone!!!!

It's *Mike Kellogg* arriving at the WR event!!!! 







(Oh dear, Mike is going to _kill me_ for this one....)


----------



## Artrella

Bueno chicos todo muy lindo... pero no hay nada para comer y beber??? Después de tanto baile y tantas locuras... las pancis piden algo....quién nos deleita con algo riquito??? mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Yo no sé lo que ustedes piensen comer, ¡pero esta es la ración de "alimento indispensable" de LauraN y Belén!

I don't know what you guys are going to eat, but this is LauraN & Belén's "indispensable food" ration!


----------



## Artrella

QUEREMOS COMER!!! QUEREMOS TOMAR!!! UUHHH SE VIENEN TODOS AL HUMO!!! LN Y BELEN... NO CREO QUE LOS CONFORMEN CON UNAS GRAGEAS DE CHOCO....CUIDADO!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Artrella said:
			
		

> QUEREMOS COMER!!! QUEREMOS TOMAR!!! UUHHH SE VIENEN TODOS AL HUMO!!! LN Y BELEN... NO CREO QUE LOS CONFORMEN CON UNAS GRAGEAS DE CHOCO....CUIDADO!!!!



Pues que saquen todos sus propias billeteras porque aquí todo el mundo corre con sus propios gastos.... que cada uno coma y beba según sus propios excesos. ¡A mí dénme _chocolate_!!!!


----------



## danalto

Hmmm, you liked my idea or what?


----------



## te gato

Here comes the calgary forum group...


----------



## te gato

We will have to have some games...Bobbing for LN'S Chocolate.....
Wonder who Is going to go first?.......


----------



## beatrizg

Artrella said:
			
		

> BUENO!!! SE ARMÓ LA FESTICCIOLA!! Y NO ME PUDE AGUANTAR!!! SOY MUY BAILARINA!!! A VER QUIÉN MÁS SE PRENDE???


 
Festicciola? (Favor describir) 
Yo, Artrella, le llamaría rumbonón!!! Mi record es de cinco horas moviendo el esqueleto al ritmo de salsa, son, cumbia, merengue, vallenato... dicen que es muy bueno para la artritis y los anquilosamientos producidos por las muchas horas que pasamos traductores y foreros frente al computador. 

Así que el paso por el salón de baile será obligatirio!
Tenemos quién ponga la música?

(En el post No.41 de Cuchu hay una imagen?)


----------



## danalto

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Festicciola? (Favor describir)
> Yo, Artrella, le llamaría rumbonón!!! Mi record es de cinco horas moviendo el esqueleto al ritmo de salsa, son, cumbia, merengue, vallenato... dicen que es muy bueno para la artritis y los anquilosamientos producidos por las muchas horas que pasamos traductores y foreros frente al computador.
> 
> Así que el paso por el salón de baile será obligatirio!
> Tenemos quien ponga la música?
> 
> (En el post No.41 de Cuchu hay una imagen?)


bea, "festicciola" es italiano, y todo el mundo sabe que Artrella esta aprendiendo este idioma! 
Significa "pequeña fiesta", little party, como se dice en español?

Y donde estan los Italianos?

Did you see them somewhere?


----------



## beatrizg

danalto said:
			
		

> bea, "festicciola" es italiano, y todo el mundo sabe que Artrella esta aprendiendo este idioma!
> Significa "pequeña fiesta", little party, como se dice en español?
> 
> Y donde estan los Italianos?
> 
> Did you see them somewhere?


 
Los italianos están en todas partes y son encantadores! Espero que alguien pueda encontrar una imagen acorde. 
Además, danalto, ustedes seran los anfitriones, no?

Little party? Y cómo se dice gran fiesta?


----------



## belén

What a great party this is becoming!!! I am so happy we have the chocolate, we have the DJ, we have the drinks, we have the facilities...
And of course...we have the Surprise Cake!!!! 





Pst, pst..I heard DDT will come out of it...


----------



## Artrella

TG, preparing herself to join the party....


----------



## VenusEnvy

Laura y todas otras mujeres (Lo siento muchachos!): Serviré yo este:


----------



## Artrella

And... I'll serve this... for the Italian men... anche gli altri uomini ....  (thx Dany)


----------



## danalto

Artrella said:
			
		

> And... I'll serve this... for the Italian men... anche gli altri uomini....


 Dos pequeñas correctiones por ti, bellissima!


----------



## Artrella

danalto said:
			
		

> Dos pequeñas correctiones por ti, bellissima!





Grazie Dany!! I'm running there to correct it... imagine if the uomini don't understand!!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Stop!! Ya'll are going to get me in trouble!!! I have a kleenex clamped over my mouth so my boss won't hear me laughing!!!!


----------



## danalto

I remember the first time I read the word CLAMP. 
E.R., fisrt season. 

More details, on my bio.


----------



## cuchuflete

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Stop!! Ya'll are going to get me in trouble!!! I have a kleenex clamped over my mouth so my boss won't hear me laughing!!!!



Hey Gotita...Are you guys praticing to take the whole crew to the party?


----------



## gotitadeleche

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hey Gotita...Are you guys praticing to take the whole crew to the party?



You bet!!! Eeeeeehawwwww!!


----------



## lauranazario

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hey Gotita...Are you guys praticing to take the whole crew to the party?



Hey Qxu... now that you mention this, what about transportation???? 
I suggest we all take the train... with Lems as the conductor/engineer, of course!


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hey Qxu... now that you mention this, what about transportation????
> I suggest we all take the train... with Lems as the conductor/engineer, of course!



And our Athletic Director, Olivier, will be in charge of post-prandial
Training classes.


----------



## cuchuflete

Fashion show run by Zeb and Jacinta:


----------



## cuchuflete

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> And our Athletic Director, Olivier, will be in charge of post-prandial
> Training classes.




and Calzetin will have his own session, just for the Ladies!


----------



## ITA

Brindo por ésta reunión voy para allá volandoooo!!
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## te gato

Of course..since the party has now grown to the size of Canada..we will need some of these.....Restroom..loo..bathroom..dumptank..washroom..outhouse...toilet...
BUT..you must pay the attendant first...to use.... ...


----------



## garryknight

te gato said:
			
		

> Of course..since the party has now grown to the size of Canada..we will need some of these.....Restroom..loo..bathroom..dumptank..washroom..outhouse...toilet...
> BUT..you must pay the attendant first...to use.... ...



Not if you're in Belgium and you haven't got any money!


----------



## Agnès E.

Don't worry, French foreros : j'ai pensé à TOUT !! (I haven't forgotten anything...)


----------



## danalto

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Don't worry, French foreros : j'ai pensé à TOUT !! (I haven't forgotten anything...)


Aahh! La voilà! Une française!  
Um...je n'ai pas trouvé l'accent pour écrire REVE dans le propre façon! 
Tu m'excuses? 

I didn't find the accent to write REVE in the proper way...Will you forgive me?


----------



## Benjy

alt +136 te fera l'affaire


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> alt +136 te fera l'affaire



unless you are fortunate enough to have a Mac....

 Macintosh 
 acute	á, é, í-----Option + e, the letter
 grave	è,à,ù	-----Option + `, the letter*
 tilde	ñ Ñ	  -------Option + n, the letter*
 circumflex	ê Ê	---Option + i, the letter*
 umlaut	ü Ü	------Option + u, the letter
 cedilla	ç Ç	-------Option + c or C
 *	¿	Option + ?
 *	ß*	Option + s
 *	¡*	Option + 1
 *	£	Option + 3
 *	§	Option + 6
 *	º	Option + 0 (zero)
 *	oe ligature	Option + q
 *	€	Shift+Option+2


----------



## Agnès E.

danalto said:
			
		

> Aahh! La voilà! Une française!
> Um...je n'ai pas trouvé l'accent pour écrire REVE dans le propre façon!
> Tu m'excuses?
> 
> I didn't find the accent to write REVE in the proper way...Will you forgive me?


 
Well, no problem, I'm just writing it for you : rêve !


----------



## lauranazario

Well... it HAD to happen. These are the guys who simply cannot stop talking shop and technical stuff even when they're supposed to be having a good time.  

Psssst.... I'll let everybody in on a little secret.... Benjy is their leader!


----------



## cuchuflete

Are pets allowed?


----------



## belén

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Are pets allowed?




They have to be. I won't go anywhere without Noa and my ducks!!


----------



## danalto

Ok, then Arturo will come too!
(but I wasn't able to post his picture... )


----------



## Akialuz

I cannot believe all  the fun!  You guys should get together and write a novel...  or a movie!!
~Akialuz


----------



## cuchuflete

Well, since we will be out of reach of most of the anti-chat constables, who will be having too much fun to care, we can adopt a new mascot:







abrazos,
Cuchuchatero​


----------



## lauranazario

Awwwww, Qxu.... a new team mascot? 
You mean to tell me we will have to fire our CURRENT mascot? 
Please, no..... he's been with us since the WR launch!


----------



## walnut

May I come in disguise?  Walnut


----------



## cuchuflete

Sure Walnut, but you might provoke some of the rowdier foreros to chase after you....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## lauranazario

May I wear my sorority's T-shirt?


----------



## alc112

What about doing a WR t-shirt or jacket?


----------



## gotitadeleche

danalto said:
			
		

> Ok, then Arturo will come too!
> (but I wasn't able to post his picture... )



Arturo will have plenty of company. I am bringing Theodora, Simone, Alvin, Chiqui and Chance. I will leave Allie at home because she is too old to enjoy parties anymore.


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> May I wear my sorority's T-shirt?



Didn't we have a thread for Oxymorons somewhere?

abrazos,
cuchu


----------



## Artrella

A pint here please!!! hic!


----------



## lauranazario

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Didn't we have a thread for Oxymorons somewhere?
> abrazos,
> cuchu


Not a thread, but a dungeon-level sub-sub-sub forum. 
Here are its moderators. We rarely let them out in clear daylight...   






Huggies,
LN


----------

